# ongoing workshop progress



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

Took possesion of the keys to my new unit back in september,

looked a little something like this




























tis approx 900 sqft hot and cold water and single/3phase leccy what more could a car lover want


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

last couple of month i've been cracking on with the painting



























and thats how it stayed for long enough,

last couple of weeks with a bit of inspiration from mark we've been cracking on with the painting more pics to follow


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

plans atm include 

getting a ramp of some sort- currently trying to figure out whats going to be the best option to retain maximum floor space

finish off the games room

and sort out the poor lighting 

seems like a small list but its difficult fitting it round a wife and kids and work


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

That's a great space, although I think I'd have gone for a lighter shade on the floor. 3 phase is a big advantage too!


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

Paintguy said:


> That's a great space, although I think I'd have gone for a lighter shade on the floor. 3 phase is a big advantage too!


its a lot brighter than those pics (really need to get some updated pics) 
ceiling and top half of the walls have been done in white which really brightens it up hopefully going to get another half dozen strip lights up round the bay to make it top notch


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

lovely space bud u have there


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks good Rob, have a look at the link here for a better tube type to use - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142736


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

some pictures taken this morning 

just need to give the floor a good mop and another coat and we're there


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

if anyones interested in some workshop space

£30 a week all bills inc shared 3 ways?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Can you get large vehicles like say a Cayenne with ski bars in?

And where in Glasgow are you based?

Cheers.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

GlasgowRob said:


> if anyones interested in some workshop space
> 
> £30 a week all bills inc shared 3 ways?


cracking deal that Rob, I'm sure a load of the Weegie boys will bite your hand off for that, perfect timing with the winter coming up.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dougster said:


> Can you get large vehicles like say a Cayenne with ski bars in?
> 
> And where in Glasgow are you based?
> 
> Cheers.


You would be able to get a Cayenne in easily :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I take it the place is over in the Southside?


----------



## ScottyC (Nov 28, 2009)

Dougster said:


> Can you get large vehicles like say a Cayenne with ski bars in?
> 
> Cheers.


In your dreams is when you will have a Cayenne in


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

I love the EkCruise banner 
not be there in a while lol


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

wish you were closer to me, id love to rent a covered space


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

ScottyC said:


> In your dreams is when you will have a Cayenne in


It doesn't fit in the garage with the 911 and Alfa Spider.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

yes you would get a cayenne in 
well i assume seeing as a RR sport fits no problem and the unit is located in Dalmarnock 2 minutes from parkhead/celtic park

oh and started to give the floor another quick coat today 










and as said if anyones wanting to come in at £30 a week that includes all your bills all you need to do is bring your own biscuits


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

id love to have somewhere like this to store my car and clean it


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

games room nearly finished just TV to wall mount and add an xbox 


















added some more tool storage

and theres another roll cab and top box still to go in


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

GlasgowRob said:


> yes you would get a cayenne in
> well i assume seeing as a RR sport fits no problem and the unit is located in Dalmarnock *2 minutes from parkhead/celtic park *


I don't think Dougster is allowed on that side of the city  

John


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

turning into a bit of a DW workshop now with new users 

anyway wee update had a tidy up and added another cabinet


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Rob, have you filled all the cabinets ?


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Rob, have you filled all the cabinets ?


got 2/3 empty drawers still but have some more goodies arriving from t'interweb next week


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

amazing rob, 30 bob a week is good value. Are you going to start detailing professionally ?


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Rob, I applaud you


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice unit, seriously jealous with the amount of space, and all those roll-cabs and top boxes.


----------

